# army rangers...



## strollingbones

i hear all about big and bads...well here is a group i dont hear much said about....growing up around ft. bragg...i have learned to appreciate the army ranger.






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeQ2gQHOZRE&feature=related]YouTube - Running Cadences-US Army Rangers.[/ame]


----------



## random3434

I used to date an Army Ranger. He would have some WICKED nightmares........................he would be in the corner with a sword thinking he was being attacked, I don't know if it was sleep walking or what. 

But yeah, they are tough mo fo's.

Yeah, and he and I took his Harley to Savannah , GA where he did some training. I love Savannah! Cool town.


----------



## Sunni Man

Army Rangers are featured in the movie "Blackhawk Down".


----------



## Terry

You know I have a lot of respect for every military person from the cook to the pilot to the latrine queen to the ranger.  They all do their part and without each one, it will make the other difficult to accomplish their mission if not impossible.


----------



## JBeukema

Why is this in the flame zone?


----------



## geauxtohell

JBeukema said:


> Why is this in the flame zone?



I don't know, probably because a Marine runs the board.

I never served in the 75th Ranger Regiment, but as an Infantry Officer was expected to complete Ranger School, which by the grace of God, I managed to do without repeating a phase (the school is in three phases, a basic phase in Benning, where is mostly teaching, a mountain phase in Dahlonega, GA and a Swamp Phase in Eglin AFB in the Florida Panhandle).  

You basically are on constant patrol in adverse terrain with constant missions coming in and the leadership of the patrol being graded.  That would be tough enough (try climbing up and down the Tennessee Valley Divide with over 100 lbs of gear day after day), but to replicate combat stress, you are deprived of food and sleep and that just makes the experience miserable.  I lost over 30 lbs in 62 days (I was in the shape of my life at the time.  I would put my BMI at 21 or so, so it's not like I had a lot of weight to lose.  By the end, we were basically metabolizing muscle and reeked of ammonia), and that was common.  Most everyone went through periods of hallucinations from sleep deprivation.  I'll never forget moving out on patrol at night and seeing one of my buddies w/ an AT-4 (disposable bazooka) strapped crossways across his backpack.  I became convinced someone had become bisected and we were packing out his torso (w/ the AT-4 being his arms).  I started freaking out, until my friend shook me out of it.  

At any rate, 50% of the people who attempt the school never finish it.  In my class, only about 20% of us managed to make it through without having to redo one of the three phases.  That was luck on my part, I richly deserved to fail the last course as I was completely worthless by that point.  My hands had cracked along the joints and I could barely use them.  

Then to add the cherry on top of the "this sucks" cupcake, I went during the winter and it was fricking cold.  I got a nasty case of trench foot on our last mission, which was a raid on Santa Rosa island in Pensacola Bay.  We had to row zodiac boats to the Island, but the tide was miserable and we scuttled our boat on a sand bar about 100 meters out and had to jump out and drag it ashore.  

As much as it sucked, it was, without a doubt, the best training I ever got in the Army (as far as preparing you for combat).  I think if more people had the benefit of the training (it's closed off to everyone but males in combat arms units and Special Operations from other services (Force Recon, SEALs, etc)), there would be less causalities in combat.  

At any rate, graduation was a very happy day for me.  Though my future wife and parents didn't recognize me when they first saw me.


----------



## random3434

Bones loves to put everything in the Flame Zone lol. I moved it to Military where it belongs!


----------



## geauxtohell

Terry said:


> You know I have a lot of respect for every military person from the cook to the pilot to the latrine queen to the ranger.  They all do their part and without each one, it will make the other difficult to accomplish their mission if not impossible.



That is certainly the truth, and we all basically choose our destinies in the military.  I volunteered for everything I did, so it's not like I get to thump my chest for my own personal decisions.

However, that's not to say that life isn't tougher and more dangerous for certain occupations versus others.

IMO, being a helicopter pilot is the most dangerous job in the military.  Your job basically has the same level of danger whether you are in combat or not (since I think only one helicopter has been shot down by a lucky RPG shot in Afghanistan).

If I had to go back to the combat zone, I would much rather go with an Infantry Unit than some goofy mickey mouse pseudo-combat arms group like the ad hoc civil affairs units they are slapping together.  

At least if you are going to be on the ground, you will be there with guys who can take care of business.

We saw this a lot in Afghanistan.  If you looked tough, you would be left alone.  We had a "softer" unit get ambushed along a road that we had just traveled down without a problem.  They got ambushed because they had no rear security (someone looking behind them), and the Taliban ran down the mountain, into the road, and shot an RPG round into their ass to set off the ambush.  

If they would have tried that crap with us, the RPG gunner would have been toast as "always have 360 degrees of security while moving" is the golden rule of patrolling.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The ones I truly honor are the military dependent spouses.  Their road is rocky, uphill, and just so darn hard.  My spouse put up with incredible trials and tribulations, and came out of them to give us all a wonderful home.  Military spouses are wonderfully brave.


----------



## Bootneck

JakeStarkey said:


> The ones I truly honor are the military dependent spouses.  Their road is rocky, uphill, and just so darn hard.  My spouse put up with incredible trials and tribulations, and came out of them to give us all a wonderful home.  Military spouses are wonderfully brave.



Mothers, wives and girlfriends are true heroes when it comes to combat tours. It breaks my heart knowing what my loved ones go through every time I walk out that door to another tour.

I salute them all!


----------



## strollingbones

duh i put most everything in the flame zone...i cant believe it was moved...it was no slight that i posted in here...or did post in here....


----------



## strollingbones

plus i was trying to find that little song you can get them to do....

i wanna be an army ranger...i wanna lead a life of danger....


----------



## JW Frogen

strollingbones said:


> i wanna be an army ranger...i wanna lead a life of danger....



When I was in the Navy we had a song "I want to be a Sea Bee to see what the sweet honeys of the world will do to me."


----------



## Ringel05

Army Rangers

what a bunch of pussies.


----------



## geauxtohell

Bootneck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I truly honor are the military dependent spouses.  Their road is rocky, uphill, and just so darn hard.  My spouse put up with incredible trials and tribulations, and came out of them to give us all a wonderful home.  Military spouses are wonderfully brave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mothers, wives and girlfriends are true heroes when it comes to combat tours. It breaks my heart knowing what my loved ones go through every time I walk out that door to another tour.
> 
> I salute them all!
Click to expand...


Family members have it the worst when someone deploys.

I knew when I was safe (99% of the time) and when I was in danger (1%).  My poor family had no way of knowing and always had to assume I was in danger 100% of the time.


----------



## Toome

A long time ago a co-worker described it in terms of bar fights.  He said you get into a fight with a Special Forces guy, and he will kick your ass.  But they usually are loners and you can outnumber him and eventually get him.  Rangers, he said, are a different story:  pick on one and once he hollers "RANGER!" they ALL come out of the woodwork.  No fancy kung-fu moves; they just start poking out eyes, tearing off ears, noses, kicking the nuts and then they start fighting dirty after that.


Ranger class 10-81:  _"Our Souls are sold to the Black and Gold!  *RANGERS LEAD THE WAY!"*_


----------



## geauxtohell

Toome said:


> A long time ago a co-worker described it in terms of bar fights.  He said you get into a fight with a Special Forces guy, and he will kick your ass.  But they usually are loners and you can outnumber him and eventually get him.  Rangers, he said, are a different story:  pick on one and once he hollers "RANGER!" they ALL come out of the woodwork.  No fancy kung-fu moves; they just start poking out eyes, tearing off ears, noses, kicking the nuts and then they start fighting dirty after that.
> 
> 
> Ranger class 10-81:  _"Our Souls are sold to the Black and Gold!  *RANGERS LEAD THE WAY!"*_



Ironically, I got my ass kicked in a bar right after Ranger School.  It was at a hick-bar in my hometown against the local meth dealers.  I was just minding my own business (seriously) and the dude came up and punched me in the mouth.  I didn't have any back up, save for my high school friend who sat there with their mouths open (thanks guys).  I took my licks and got the hell out of there.  No way was I going into the parking lot with a tweaker.  

It drove home what the RI's said in the sandpit at Rogers while learning "Ranger Kung Fu";  "We are just teaching you enough to get your ass kicked in a bar, Rangers."

Class 04-02.


----------



## Toome

geauxtohell said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> A long time ago a co-worker described it in terms of bar fights.  He said you get into a fight with a Special Forces guy, and he will kick your ass.  But they usually are loners and you can outnumber him and eventually get him.  Rangers, he said, are a different story:  pick on one and once he hollers "RANGER!" they ALL come out of the woodwork.  No fancy kung-fu moves; they just start poking out eyes, tearing off ears, noses, kicking the nuts and then they start fighting dirty after that.
> 
> 
> Ranger class 10-81:  _"Our Souls are sold to the Black and Gold!  *RANGERS LEAD THE WAY!"*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I got my ass kicked in a bar right after Ranger School.  It was at a hick-bar in my hometown against the local meth dealers.  I was just minding my own business (seriously) and the dude came up and punched me in the mouth.  I didn't have any back up, save for my high school friend who sat there with their mouths open (thanks guys).  I took my licks and got the hell out of there.  No way was I going into the parking lot with a tweaker.
> 
> It drove home what the RI's said in the sandpit at Rogers while learning "Ranger Kung Fu";  "We are just teaching you enough to get your ass kicked in a bar, Rangers."
> 
> Class 04-02.
Click to expand...


Well, back before the Army got all nice and kind, when I was assigned to XVIII Abn Corps, we were at a bar talking smack about legs.  A couple of us were RANGERS and some were non-Airborne paratroopers, one of the guys was a former British Marine converted into an Airborne Ranger.  At the bar, there was a group of non-Airborne soldiers who said that we should realize that we weren't at Bragg and the rest of the Army isn't so gung-ho on paratroopers.

Our Brit guy said, "y'know...you're absolutely right!  How unthoughtful of us!  Just to show you that there's no hard feelings, how about a drink?  My treat...."

He turned to the barmaid and said, "Darling, four shots of Scotch for us..." then pointed towards the table of non-Paratroopers and said, "and four glasses of water for the dirty, stinking legs over there...."

That's when the fists started flying.  I could tell you that we kicked their asses, but the truth is that we all looked like Laurel and Hardy doing more to hurt ourselves than each other.

We ended up sharing drinks by the end of the night.


----------



## Shorebreak

I work and have beers with a great guy who's a former 101st Airborne Ranger. He's a force recon guy. You don't find much better.


----------



## Lycurgus

Terry said:


> You know I have a lot of respect for every military person from the cook to the pilot to the latrine queen to the ranger.  They all do their part and without each one, it will make the other difficult to accomplish their mission if not impossible.




*Terry, I could not agree more. Though I understand it, I never did have an appreciation for those who would try and place one branch or speciality of the service above another. 

As for the Rangers, Recon is where it's at, I just love that shit. I have had the privilege of working with several and it was honestly some of the best excursions of my life. 

Another favorite of my experiences has been the Air Cavalry 

But my soul sits with the Navy and Marines. There is nothing like taking the big show on the road, wherever and whenever needed. 

It takes all Branches and Specialities to make it happen!*


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Bootneck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I truly honor are the military dependent spouses.  Their road is rocky, uphill, and just so darn hard.  My spouse put up with incredible trials and tribulations, and came out of them to give us all a wonderful home.  Military spouses are wonderfully brave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mothers, wives and girlfriends are true heroes when it comes to combat tours. It breaks my heart knowing what my loved ones go through every time I walk out that door to another tour.
> 
> I salute them all!
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## SFC Ollie

geauxtohell said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> A long time ago a co-worker described it in terms of bar fights.  He said you get into a fight with a Special Forces guy, and he will kick your ass.  But they usually are loners and you can outnumber him and eventually get him.  Rangers, he said, are a different story:  pick on one and once he hollers "RANGER!" they ALL come out of the woodwork.  No fancy kung-fu moves; they just start poking out eyes, tearing off ears, noses, kicking the nuts and then they start fighting dirty after that.
> 
> 
> Ranger class 10-81:  _"Our Souls are sold to the Black and Gold!  *RANGERS LEAD THE WAY!"*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I got my ass kicked in a bar right after Ranger School.  It was at a hick-bar in my hometown against the local meth dealers.  I was just minding my own business (seriously) and the dude came up and punched me in the mouth.  I didn't have any back up, save for my high school friend who sat there with their mouths open (thanks guys).  I took my licks and got the hell out of there.  No way was I going into the parking lot with a tweaker.
> 
> It drove home what the RI's said in the sandpit at Rogers while learning "Ranger Kung Fu";  "We are just teaching you enough to get your ass kicked in a bar, Rangers."
> 
> Class 04-02.
Click to expand...



Still, I appreciate you and all the others who volunteered for Ranger and a shitload of other things. (That way I didn't have to do them.)


 March on Proudly.


----------



## geauxtohell

SFC Ollie said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> A long time ago a co-worker described it in terms of bar fights.  He said you get into a fight with a Special Forces guy, and he will kick your ass.  But they usually are loners and you can outnumber him and eventually get him.  Rangers, he said, are a different story:  pick on one and once he hollers "RANGER!" they ALL come out of the woodwork.  No fancy kung-fu moves; they just start poking out eyes, tearing off ears, noses, kicking the nuts and then they start fighting dirty after that.
> 
> 
> Ranger class 10-81:  _"Our Souls are sold to the Black and Gold!  *RANGERS LEAD THE WAY!"*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I got my ass kicked in a bar right after Ranger School.  It was at a hick-bar in my hometown against the local meth dealers.  I was just minding my own business (seriously) and the dude came up and punched me in the mouth.  I didn't have any back up, save for my high school friend who sat there with their mouths open (thanks guys).  I took my licks and got the hell out of there.  No way was I going into the parking lot with a tweaker.
> 
> It drove home what the RI's said in the sandpit at Rogers while learning "Ranger Kung Fu";  "We are just teaching you enough to get your ass kicked in a bar, Rangers."
> 
> Class 04-02.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I appreciate you and all the others who volunteered for Ranger and a shitload of other things. (That way I didn't have to do them.)
> 
> 
> March on Proudly.
Click to expand...


Thanks.  My soldiering days are far behind me, but I'll always be proud of the accomplishment.  

Thank you for your service as well.


----------



## Caroljo

My son just got back from his 3rd tour to Iraq, finally back in Germany with his family! But he went through selection at Ft Bragg a couple years ago.  He didn't get selected...but he made it all the way through it which is a big accomplishment.  I'm proud of him for doing that...but i'm also glad he wasn't selected.  I would never tell him that because if that's what he wants to do then i'm behind him.  But it's such a hard life for a soldier with a wife and kids.  His wife is awsome, she runs the Family Readiness? program at their base (stationed at Graf), is a contact for families that have soldiers deployed. And she's only 24 yrs old!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Caroljo said:


> My son just got back from his 3rd tour to Iraq, finally back in Germany with his family! But he went through selection at Ft Bragg a couple years ago.  He didn't get selected...but he made it all the way through it which is a big accomplishment.  I'm proud of him for doing that...but i'm also glad he wasn't selected.  I would never tell him that because if that's what he wants to do then i'm behind him.  But it's such a hard life for a soldier with a wife and kids.  His wife is awsome, she runs the Family Readiness? program at their base (stationed at Graf), is a contact for families that have soldiers deployed. And she's only 24 yrs old!



Congratulations to you, mom and mom-in-law and grandmother.  I hope they all come home to you soon, safe and sound.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Caroljo said:


> My son just got back from his 3rd tour to Iraq, finally back in Germany with his family! But he went through selection at Ft Bragg a couple years ago.  He didn't get selected...but he made it all the way through it which is a big accomplishment.  I'm proud of him for doing that...but i'm also glad he wasn't selected.  I would never tell him that because if that's what he wants to do then i'm behind him.  But it's such a hard life for a soldier with a wife and kids.  His wife is awsome, she runs the Family Readiness? program at their base (stationed at Graf), is a contact for families that have soldiers deployed. And she's only 24 yrs old!




My wife had a tee shirt years ago, it read:

Army Wife
Toughest Job in the Army

And no truer words were ever written, When I retired i requested that she be the first person honored, and she received a Certificate of Appreciation signed by the Secretary of the Army. 

They grow up fast in the military family.


----------



## Caroljo

:happy-1: said:
			
		

> Congratulations to you, mom and mom-in-law and grandmother.  I hope they all come home to you soon, safe and sound.



Thanks! In fact i just found out they're all coming home for Christmas! I'm soooo excited!


----------



## AmericasBrave58

JW Frogen said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna be an army ranger...i wanna lead a life of danger....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in the Navy we had a song "I want to be a Sea Bee to see what the sweet honeys of the world will do to me."
Click to expand...


 Oh!!!! Really do tell!!!! Well i heard, when i first joined the navy, shortly after i got out of High School, that they had an expression so often used, "Join the Navy and Ride the Waves". I was not to amused, when i found that out, but i got use to it after awhile.


----------



## mic

when can i toke the army rangers?


----------



## whitehall

Rangers are good people and under-appreciated. I started the book about Pat Tillman who quit football to become a Ranger but I put it down when the author became mired in left wing conspiracy politics. Tillman was killed by friendly fire and the author it's a shame but it doesn't diminish his patriotism and sacrifice.


----------



## Wicked Jester

geauxtohell said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in the flame zone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, probably because a Marine runs the board.
> 
> I never served in the 75th Ranger Regiment, but as an Infantry Officer was expected to complete Ranger School, which by the grace of God, I managed to do without repeating a phase (the school is in three phases, a basic phase in Benning, where is mostly teaching, a mountain phase in Dahlonega, GA and a Swamp Phase in Eglin AFB in the Florida Panhandle).
> 
> You basically are on constant patrol in adverse terrain with constant missions coming in and the leadership of the patrol being graded.  That would be tough enough (try climbing up and down the Tennessee Valley Divide with over 100 lbs of gear day after day), but to replicate combat stress, you are deprived of food and sleep and that just makes the experience miserable.  I lost over 30 lbs in 62 days (I was in the shape of my life at the time.  I would put my BMI at 21 or so, so it's not like I had a lot of weight to lose.  By the end, we were basically metabolizing muscle and reeked of ammonia), and that was common.  Most everyone went through periods of hallucinations from sleep deprivation.  I'll never forget moving out on patrol at night and seeing one of my buddies w/ an AT-4 (disposable bazooka) strapped crossways across his backpack.  I became convinced someone had become bisected and we were packing out his torso (w/ the AT-4 being his arms).  I started freaking out, until my friend shook me out of it.
> 
> At any rate, 50% of the people who attempt the school never finish it.  In my class, only about 20% of us managed to make it through without having to redo one of the three phases.  That was luck on my part, I richly deserved to fail the last course as I was completely worthless by that point.  My hands had cracked along the joints and I could barely use them.
> 
> Then to add the cherry on top of the "this sucks" cupcake, I went during the winter and it was fricking cold.  I got a nasty case of trench foot on our last mission, which was a raid on Santa Rosa island in Pensacola Bay.  We had to row zodiac boats to the Island, but the tide was miserable and we scuttled our boat on a sand bar about 100 meters out and had to jump out and drag it ashore.
> 
> As much as it sucked, it was, without a doubt, the best training I ever got in the Army (as far as preparing you for combat).  I think if more people had the benefit of the training (it's closed off to everyone but males in combat arms units and Special Operations from other services (Force Recon, SEALs, etc)), there would be less causalities in combat.
> 
> At any rate, graduation was a very happy day for me.  Though my future wife and parents didn't recognize me when they first saw me.
Click to expand...

Wow, can't believe I missed this thread.

There is no greater honor, as far i'm concerned, than wearing that tan beret (formerly black when I graduated.).

It was an honor to wear that maroon beret after Airborne school.......It was an honor to sport the Air Assault badge, and an equal honor to sport the Pathfinder flame but, none of it compared to being officially designated the honor of wearing that Ranger Beret.....Although, earning the CIB badge after the first tour was pretty awesome also.

And, the Florida phase is hell on earth on steroids. Getting through it is a feeling only a Ranger can understand.

*RLTW!......ALL THE WAY!*


----------



## strollingbones

this is in the flame zone cause that is where most of my threads are...has nothing to do with gunny or anyone else....stop being paranoid


----------



## Douger

Toome said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> A long time ago a co-worker described it in terms of bar fights.  He said you get into a fight with a Special Forces guy, and he will kick your ass.  But they usually are loners and you can outnumber him and eventually get him.  Rangers, he said, are a different story:  pick on one and once he hollers "RANGER!" they ALL come out of the woodwork.  No fancy kung-fu moves; they just start poking out eyes, tearing off ears, noses, kicking the nuts and then they start fighting dirty after that.
> 
> 
> Ranger class 10-81:  _"Our Souls are sold to the Black and Gold!  *RANGERS LEAD THE WAY!"*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I got my ass kicked in a bar right after Ranger School.  It was at a hick-bar in my hometown against the local meth dealers.  I was just minding my own business (seriously) and the dude came up and punched me in the mouth.  I didn't have any back up, save for my high school friend who sat there with their mouths open (thanks guys).  I took my licks and got the hell out of there.  No way was I going into the parking lot with a tweaker.
> 
> It drove home what the RI's said in the sandpit at Rogers while learning "Ranger Kung Fu";  "We are just teaching you enough to get your ass kicked in a bar, Rangers."
> 
> Class 04-02.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, back before the Army got all nice and kind, when I was assigned to XVIII Abn Corps, we were at a bar talking smack about legs.  A couple of us were RANGERS and some were non-Airborne paratroopers, one of the guys was a former British Marine converted into an Airborne Ranger.  At the bar, there was a group of non-Airborne soldiers who said that we should realize that we weren't at Bragg and the rest of the Army isn't so gung-ho on paratroopers.
> 
> Our Brit guy said, "y'know...you're absolutely right!  How unthoughtful of us!  Just to show you that there's no hard feelings, how about a drink?  My treat...."
> 
> He turned to the barmaid and said, "Darling, four shots of Scotch for us..." then pointed towards the table of non-Paratroopers and said, "and four glasses of water for the dirty, stinking legs over there...."
> 
> That's when the fists started flying.  I could tell you that we kicked their asses, but the truth is that we all looked like Laurel and Hardy doing more to hurt ourselves than each other.
> 
> We ended up sharing drinks by the end of the night.
Click to expand...

Proof that Henry Kissinger was right !


----------



## JerkInTheBox

Ehhh, the real honor only really comes from wearing this:
Just sayin'


----------



## SFC Ollie

Real Honor.


----------



## JerkInTheBox

Awww c'mon. Making fun of the AF is too easy...you Army POGs are the only worthwhile insult fodder because you're the only ones that can put up a fight.

On topic: I could die happy knowing I had a 21 gun salute from my brothers waiting at my funeral. Anyone who served could.


----------



## Caroljo

Wow...i just came across this thread again, forgot about it!! So i gotta do some bragging!! 

Since i posted in this thread earlier...my daughter and i got to visit my son and family in Germany for 2 weeks (IT WAS AWSOME!) and right after we got back home, Chris went for some kind of "training" at Ft Bragg.  I never found out what it was until it was over...he went there for Special Forces selection AGAIN (it was his 3rd time going!!), and this time he was selected!!!  They're now at Ft Bragg and Chris is in his training...learning French (lol) and getting ready for some of the really tough stuff they put you through (that i don't want to know about! lol).  
Sometimes i think...why couldn't he have decided to be a veterinarian or something else that's "safe"?  Because that's not him..and i'm SO very proud of him.  He loves the Army, and being a Green Beret has been his dream.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Caroljo said:


> Wow...i just came across this thread again, forgot about it!! So i gotta do some bragging!!
> 
> Since i posted in this thread earlier...my daughter and i got to visit my son and family in Germany for 2 weeks (IT WAS AWSOME!) and right after we got back home, Chris went for some kind of "training" at Ft Bragg.  I never found out what it was until it was over...he went there for Special Forces selection AGAIN (it was his 3rd time going!!), and this time he was selected!!!  They're now at Ft Bragg and Chris is in his training...learning French (lol) and getting ready for some of the really tough stuff they put you through (that i don't want to know about! lol).
> Sometimes i think...why couldn't he have decided to be a veterinarian or something else that's "safe"?  Because that's not him..and i'm SO very proud of him.  He loves the Army, and being a Green Beret has been his dream.



My salute to him. I've known quite a few SF folks and they are all good people. Also good to have on your side. I don't envy him though, the Q course he is taking is one of the most mentally and physically demanding things any human being has ever volunteered for. I took the map reading portion of the Q course because of a bet I lost with my Green Beret neighbor at Bragg...And even that was tough.


----------



## High_Gravity

I have nothing but respect for someone who can perform the duties of an Army Ranger, Delta, Paratrooper etc etc takes a special person to do it.


----------



## Caroljo

SFC Ollie said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...i just came across this thread again, forgot about it!! So i gotta do some bragging!!
> 
> Since i posted in this thread earlier...my daughter and i got to visit my son and family in Germany for 2 weeks (IT WAS AWSOME!) and right after we got back home, Chris went for some kind of "training" at Ft Bragg.  I never found out what it was until it was over...he went there for Special Forces selection AGAIN (it was his 3rd time going!!), and this time he was selected!!!  They're now at Ft Bragg and Chris is in his training...learning French (lol) and getting ready for some of the really tough stuff they put you through (that i don't want to know about! lol).
> Sometimes i think...why couldn't he have decided to be a veterinarian or something else that's "safe"?  Because that's not him..and i'm SO very proud of him.  He loves the Army, and being a Green Beret has been his dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My salute to him. I've known quite a few SF folks and they are all good people. Also good to have on your side. I don't envy him though, the Q course he is taking is one of the most mentally and physically demanding things any human being has ever volunteered for. I took the map reading portion of the Q course because of a bet I lost with my Green Beret neighbor at Bragg...And even that was tough.
Click to expand...


Thanks so much! He tells me about some of the training he's going through and i said i didn't know if i wanted to know about it anymore!!! wow!  It really takes some special people to do this


----------



## geauxtohell

JerkInTheBox said:


> Awww c'mon. Making fun of the AF is too easy...you Army POGs are the only worthwhile insult fodder because you're the only ones that can put up a fight.
> 
> On topic: I could die happy knowing I had a 21 gun salute from my brothers waiting at my funeral. Anyone who served could.



If I were Naval Infantry, I'd be insecure too.


----------



## SFC Ollie

JerkInTheBox said:


> Awww c'mon. Making fun of the AF is too easy...you Army POGs are the only worthwhile insult fodder because you're the only ones that can put up a fight.
> 
> On topic: I could die happy knowing I had a 21 gun salute from my brothers waiting at my funeral. Anyone who served could.



Join your local American Legion. None of our members are laid to rest without full honors.


----------



## Trajan

geauxtohell said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in the flame zone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, probably because a Marine runs the board.
> 
> I never served in the 75th Ranger Regiment, but as an Infantry Officer was expected to complete Ranger School, which by the grace of God, I managed to do without repeating a phase (the school is in three phases, a basic phase in Benning, where is mostly teaching, a mountain phase in Dahlonega, GA and a Swamp Phase in Eglin AFB in the Florida Panhandle).
> 
> You basically are on constant patrol in adverse terrain with constant missions coming in and the leadership of the patrol being graded.  That would be tough enough (try climbing up and down the Tennessee Valley Divide with over 100 lbs of gear day after day), but to replicate combat stress, you are deprived of food and sleep and that just makes the experience miserable.  I lost over 30 lbs in 62 days (I was in the shape of my life at the time.  I would put my BMI at 21 or so, so it's not like I had a lot of weight to lose.  By the end, we were basically metabolizing muscle and reeked of ammonia), and that was common.  Most everyone went through periods of hallucinations from sleep deprivation.  I'll never forget moving out on patrol at night and seeing one of my buddies w/ an AT-4 (disposable bazooka) strapped crossways across his backpack.  I became convinced someone had become bisected and we were packing out his torso (w/ the AT-4 being his arms).  I started freaking out, until my friend shook me out of it.
> 
> At any rate, 50% of the people who attempt the school never finish it.  In my class, only about 20% of us managed to make it through without having to redo one of the three phases.  That was luck on my part, I richly deserved to fail the last course as I was completely worthless by that point.  My hands had cracked along the joints and I could barely use them.
> 
> Then to add the cherry on top of the "this sucks" cupcake, I went during the winter and it was fricking cold.  I got a nasty case of trench foot on our last mission, which was a raid on Santa Rosa island in Pensacola Bay.  We had to row zodiac boats to the Island, but the tide was miserable and we scuttled our boat on a sand bar about 100 meters out and had to jump out and drag it ashore.
> 
> As much as it sucked, it was, without a doubt, the best training I ever got in the Army (as far as preparing you for combat).  I think if more people had the benefit of the training (it's closed off to everyone but males in combat arms units and Special Operations from other services (Force Recon, SEALs, etc)), there would be less causalities in combat.
> 
> At any rate, graduation was a very happy day for me.  Though my future wife and parents didn't recognize me when they first saw me.
Click to expand...


back at you, what class where you in? 

RIP is no picnic either. 


In R school the worst is no sleep, NONE...


----------



## Trajan

Wicked Jester said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in the flame zone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, probably because a Marine runs the board.
> 
> I never served in the 75th Ranger Regiment, but as an Infantry Officer was expected to complete Ranger School, which by the grace of God, I managed to do without repeating a phase (the school is in three phases, a basic phase in Benning, where is mostly teaching, a mountain phase in Dahlonega, GA and a Swamp Phase in Eglin AFB in the Florida Panhandle).
> 
> You basically are on constant patrol in adverse terrain with constant missions coming in and the leadership of the patrol being graded.  That would be tough enough (try climbing up and down the Tennessee Valley Divide with over 100 lbs of gear day after day), but to replicate combat stress, you are deprived of food and sleep and that just makes the experience miserable.  I lost over 30 lbs in 62 days (I was in the shape of my life at the time.  I would put my BMI at 21 or so, so it's not like I had a lot of weight to lose.  By the end, we were basically metabolizing muscle and reeked of ammonia), and that was common.  Most everyone went through periods of hallucinations from sleep deprivation.  I'll never forget moving out on patrol at night and seeing one of my buddies w/ an AT-4 (disposable bazooka) strapped crossways across his backpack.  I became convinced someone had become bisected and we were packing out his torso (w/ the AT-4 being his arms).  I started freaking out, until my friend shook me out of it.
> 
> At any rate, 50% of the people who attempt the school never finish it.  In my class, only about 20% of us managed to make it through without having to redo one of the three phases.  That was luck on my part, I richly deserved to fail the last course as I was completely worthless by that point.  My hands had cracked along the joints and I could barely use them.
> 
> Then to add the cherry on top of the "this sucks" cupcake, I went during the winter and it was fricking cold.  I got a nasty case of trench foot on our last mission, which was a raid on Santa Rosa island in Pensacola Bay.  We had to row zodiac boats to the Island, but the tide was miserable and we scuttled our boat on a sand bar about 100 meters out and had to jump out and drag it ashore.
> 
> As much as it sucked, it was, without a doubt, the best training I ever got in the Army (as far as preparing you for combat).  I think if more people had the benefit of the training (it's closed off to everyone but males in combat arms units and Special Operations from other services (Force Recon, SEALs, etc)), there would be less causalities in combat.
> 
> At any rate, graduation was a very happy day for me.  Though my future wife and parents didn't recognize me when they first saw me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, can't believe I missed this thread.
> 
> There is no greater honor, as far i'm concerned, than wearing that tan beret (formerly black when I graduated.).
> 
> It was an honor to wear that maroon beret after Airborne school.......It was an honor to sport the Air Assault badge, and an equal honor to sport the Pathfinder flame but, none of it compared to being officially designated the honor of wearing that Ranger Beret.....Although, earning the CIB badge after the first tour was pretty awesome also.
> 
> And, the Florida phase is hell on earth on steroids. Getting through it is a feeling only a Ranger can understand.
> 
> *RLTW!......ALL THE WAY!*
Click to expand...


and they took away our black and traded it away for that fucking sand shit. stupid and not necessary......


we have  another here as well, uses the jungle lightening patch as his avatar, but I can't remember his freakin' name, he comes around so often...

I was in contact with one of my RB's, hes just retired...CSM....


----------



## Trajan

Any of you hang at Bad Tolz?


----------



## geauxtohell

Trajan said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in the flame zone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, probably because a Marine runs the board.
> 
> I never served in the 75th Ranger Regiment, but as an Infantry Officer was expected to complete Ranger School, which by the grace of God, I managed to do without repeating a phase (the school is in three phases, a basic phase in Benning, where is mostly teaching, a mountain phase in Dahlonega, GA and a Swamp Phase in Eglin AFB in the Florida Panhandle).
> 
> You basically are on constant patrol in adverse terrain with constant missions coming in and the leadership of the patrol being graded.  That would be tough enough (try climbing up and down the Tennessee Valley Divide with over 100 lbs of gear day after day), but to replicate combat stress, you are deprived of food and sleep and that just makes the experience miserable.  I lost over 30 lbs in 62 days (I was in the shape of my life at the time.  I would put my BMI at 21 or so, so it's not like I had a lot of weight to lose.  By the end, we were basically metabolizing muscle and reeked of ammonia), and that was common.  Most everyone went through periods of hallucinations from sleep deprivation.  I'll never forget moving out on patrol at night and seeing one of my buddies w/ an AT-4 (disposable bazooka) strapped crossways across his backpack.  I became convinced someone had become bisected and we were packing out his torso (w/ the AT-4 being his arms).  I started freaking out, until my friend shook me out of it.
> 
> At any rate, 50% of the people who attempt the school never finish it.  In my class, only about 20% of us managed to make it through without having to redo one of the three phases.  That was luck on my part, I richly deserved to fail the last course as I was completely worthless by that point.  My hands had cracked along the joints and I could barely use them.
> 
> Then to add the cherry on top of the "this sucks" cupcake, I went during the winter and it was fricking cold.  I got a nasty case of trench foot on our last mission, which was a raid on Santa Rosa island in Pensacola Bay.  We had to row zodiac boats to the Island, but the tide was miserable and we scuttled our boat on a sand bar about 100 meters out and had to jump out and drag it ashore.
> 
> As much as it sucked, it was, without a doubt, the best training I ever got in the Army (as far as preparing you for combat).  I think if more people had the benefit of the training (it's closed off to everyone but males in combat arms units and Special Operations from other services (Force Recon, SEALs, etc)), there would be less causalities in combat.
> 
> At any rate, graduation was a very happy day for me.  Though my future wife and parents didn't recognize me when they first saw me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> back at you, what class where you in?
> 
> RIP is no picnic either.
> 
> 
> In R school the worst is no sleep, NONE...
Click to expand...


4-02.  I am the guy you are talking about.  I was with the 25th ID.  I frequently change my avatars.  I never went to RIP/ROP

The sleep got me too.  The lack of food didn't bother me like it did some people.  

The Class 4 cycle sucks too.  It's all winter without any winter break.  January to March.  The weather starts getting nice just about when you graduate.  

I'll never forget how my hands got so chapped that they broke down and cracked at the joints.  Digging in my ruck sack was a bitch.


----------



## Trajan

geauxtohell said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, probably because a Marine runs the board.
> 
> I never served in the 75th Ranger Regiment, but as an Infantry Officer was expected to complete Ranger School, which by the grace of God, I managed to do without repeating a phase (the school is in three phases, a basic phase in Benning, where is mostly teaching, a mountain phase in Dahlonega, GA and a Swamp Phase in Eglin AFB in the Florida Panhandle).
> 
> You basically are on constant patrol in adverse terrain with constant missions coming in and the leadership of the patrol being graded.  That would be tough enough (try climbing up and down the Tennessee Valley Divide with over 100 lbs of gear day after day), but to replicate combat stress, you are deprived of food and sleep and that just makes the experience miserable.  I lost over 30 lbs in 62 days (I was in the shape of my life at the time.  I would put my BMI at 21 or so, so it's not like I had a lot of weight to lose.  By the end, we were basically metabolizing muscle and reeked of ammonia), and that was common.  Most everyone went through periods of hallucinations from sleep deprivation.  I'll never forget moving out on patrol at night and seeing one of my buddies w/ an AT-4 (disposable bazooka) strapped crossways across his backpack.  I became convinced someone had become bisected and we were packing out his torso (w/ the AT-4 being his arms).  I started freaking out, until my friend shook me out of it.
> 
> At any rate, 50% of the people who attempt the school never finish it.  In my class, only about 20% of us managed to make it through without having to redo one of the three phases.  That was luck on my part, I richly deserved to fail the last course as I was completely worthless by that point.  My hands had cracked along the joints and I could barely use them.
> 
> Then to add the cherry on top of the "this sucks" cupcake, I went during the winter and it was fricking cold.  I got a nasty case of trench foot on our last mission, which was a raid on Santa Rosa island in Pensacola Bay.  We had to row zodiac boats to the Island, but the tide was miserable and we scuttled our boat on a sand bar about 100 meters out and had to jump out and drag it ashore.
> 
> As much as it sucked, it was, without a doubt, the best training I ever got in the Army (as far as preparing you for combat).  I think if more people had the benefit of the training (it's closed off to everyone but males in combat arms units and Special Operations from other services (Force Recon, SEALs, etc)), there would be less causalities in combat.
> 
> At any rate, graduation was a very happy day for me.  Though my future wife and parents didn't recognize me when they first saw me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back at you, what class where you in?
> 
> RIP is no picnic either.
> 
> 
> In R school the worst is no sleep, NONE...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4-02.  I am the guy you are talking about.  I was with the 25th ID.  I frequently change my avatars.  I never went to RIP/ROP
> 
> The sleep got me too.  The lack of food didn't bother me like it did some people.
> 
> The Class 4 cycle sucks too.  It's all winter without any winter break.  January to March.  The weather starts getting nice just about when you graduate.
> 
> I'll never forget how my hands got so chapped that they broke down and cracked at the joints.  Digging in my ruck sack was a bitch.
Click to expand...


fuck  ooops. sorry bout that. I'll give you my franks and beans.. you know what classl I was in, I hate winter,  the 8 cycle was just right.

The sleep? man, I think it took years off my life, I shit you not. Nothing ever ever like it. We did a Bad Tolz Commando school thing with the french, they did that shit to, we spent all the night looking for 'caches' of food they had hid before hand, we only found half of it too, every night......frogs, I have to say I thought we walked? No, they walk like MFers. We'd do the Big R  shuffle on their asses and they'd just keep on walkin'. 

hey wtf? how did you get out of RIP? did they kill it?


----------



## geauxtohell

Trajan said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> back at you, what class where you in?
> 
> RIP is no picnic either.
> 
> 
> In R school the worst is no sleep, NONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-02.  I am the guy you are talking about.  I was with the 25th ID.  I frequently change my avatars.  I never went to RIP/ROP
> 
> The sleep got me too.  The lack of food didn't bother me like it did some people.
> 
> The Class 4 cycle sucks too.  It's all winter without any winter break.  January to March.  The weather starts getting nice just about when you graduate.
> 
> I'll never forget how my hands got so chapped that they broke down and cracked at the joints.  Digging in my ruck sack was a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck  ooops. sorry bout that. I'll give you my franks and beans.. you know what classl I was in, I hate winter,  the 8 cycle was just right.
> 
> The sleep? man, I think it took years off my life, I shit you not. Nothing ever ever like it. We did a Bad Tolz Commando school thing with the french, they did that shit to, we spent all the night looking for 'caches' of food they had hid before hand, we only found half of it too, every night......frogs, I have to say I thought we walked? No, they walk like MFers. We'd do the Big R  shuffle on their asses and they'd just keep on walkin'.
> 
> hey wtf? how did you get out of RIP? did they kill it?
Click to expand...


No, I was an officer.  I was never in Regiment.  If you aren't going to regiment, you don't do RIP/ROP.  The programs are still going.  The conventional guys just don't go to them, as there is no point.  

I'll say one thing, that school permanently screwed up my metabolism.  Immediately after it, I metabolized and stored food a lot differently.


----------



## Trajan

geauxtohell said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4-02.  I am the guy you are talking about.  I was with the 25th ID.  I frequently change my avatars.  I never went to RIP/ROP
> 
> The sleep got me too.  The lack of food didn't bother me like it did some people.
> 
> The Class 4 cycle sucks too.  It's all winter without any winter break.  January to March.  The weather starts getting nice just about when you graduate.
> 
> I'll never forget how my hands got so chapped that they broke down and cracked at the joints.  Digging in my ruck sack was a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck  ooops. sorry bout that. I'll give you my franks and beans.. you know what classl I was in, I hate winter,  the 8 cycle was just right.
> 
> The sleep? man, I think it took years off my life, I shit you not. Nothing ever ever like it. We did a Bad Tolz Commando school thing with the french, they did that shit to, we spent all the night looking for 'caches' of food they had hid before hand, we only found half of it too, every night......frogs, I have to say I thought we walked? No, they walk like MFers. We'd do the Big R  shuffle on their asses and they'd just keep on walkin'.
> 
> hey wtf? how did you get out of RIP? did they kill it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was an officer.  I was never in Regiment.  If you aren't going to regiment, you don't do RIP/ROP.  The programs are still going.  The conventional guys just don't go to them, as there is no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pogue ass beatch!!!(please accept that in the spirit intended as  one to another )
> 
> thats right, I had forgotten, now I remember, it was  one reason we tried to peer out officers.....sour grapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say one thing, that school permanently screwed up my metabolism.  Immediately after it, I metabolized and stored food a lot differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hummm, I hear you, there after for oh, 6 months, a year, I burned through everything immediately, I was not as hungry for some reason, I should have been, but I ate and no matter how much, I could not gain a pound back for a long timie.
> 
> did you take on weight ?
Click to expand...


----------



## geauxtohell

Trajan said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck  ooops. sorry bout that. I'll give you my franks and beans.. you know what classl I was in, I hate winter,  the 8 cycle was just right.
> 
> The sleep? man, I think it took years off my life, I shit you not. Nothing ever ever like it. We did a Bad Tolz Commando school thing with the french, they did that shit to, we spent all the night looking for 'caches' of food they had hid before hand, we only found half of it too, every night......frogs, I have to say I thought we walked? No, they walk like MFers. We'd do the Big R  shuffle on their asses and they'd just keep on walkin'.
> 
> hey wtf? how did you get out of RIP? did they kill it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pogue ass beatch!!!(please accept that in the spirit intended as  one to another )
> 
> thats right, I had forgotten, now I remember, it was  one reason we tried to peer out officers.....sour grapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say one thing, that school permanently screwed up my metabolism.  Immediately after it, I metabolized and stored food a lot differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hummm, I hear you, there after for oh, 6 months, a year, I burned through everything immediately, I was not as hungry for some reason, I should have been, but I ate and no matter how much, I could not gain a pound back for a long timie.
> 
> did you take on weight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and mostly visceral fat.
Click to expand...


----------

